# Red seal exam for electricians?sum advice please :-)



## salmonfella (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys ross here.iam an apprentice irish electrician in ireland an apprenticeship conisits of 7 standard phases and208weks but my story is i only have 3years and 6 months done which works out at 7000 hours but i also have another 14months done before i was registerrd as an apprentice which is about another 2100 hours..so my question is would i be able to apply to do the red seal in calgary? I no i dont have my irish cert but but thats due to lack of work here atm so if i had proer oaperwork to back up my 9000hours do you think i would be able to apply?i look forward to all your replys and opinions thanks in advance ross


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

Not yet having qualified in Ireland, I would not recommend it


----------



## R08 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi uksparky I agree with the electrical safety bit I have to put tape round the sockets so as not short out on the none sleeved earth and testing as its none existent. I have to take the Red Seal exam and am also nervous as I only get 2 chances apparently. Did you write it before you started to work in Canada? I have the code book and have downloaded an app from the CSA. The 120/240 is fine it's the 308,347/600 I have to get to grips with oh and sharing neutrals. I Have the 17th and 2391. I best get my head round how to use the code book then.


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

I applied to write it before starting work in Canada, but managed to get a job the week before I took it. You seem to have taken the right approach, I assume the app is the ESAT tool with more mock questions than you can shake a stick at. This tool will help you to find your way round the code book, which is all you need to do to pass the red seal. Learn which each section pertains to and then you will be able to find the answers to the questions very quickly. Also you can take great amusement from appendix k which is an extract from BS7671.


----------

